# pigeon last night



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Me and a mate went out last night for what was probably our last night out now the leaves are on the trees, making the pigeons hard to spot and deflecting shots. My mate got the first pigeon but unfortunately couldn't retrieve it, then i headshoted this pigeon with a marble



Phone died last night so i took the picture this morning


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shot! Enjoy eating it!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks lovely! Nice shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting~~~~~OM


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot looks taste


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice shot. Only see doves around my house. Wish there were a few of these buggers. Technically I think pidgeons are doves, rock doves, but I very well could be wrong.

I'm rambling, again, nice shooting!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

we got them all over..but aint they nasty with lice and such????

Dennis


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot!!! pigeons are tough


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good shooting!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice shot. Are pigeons good to eat? I'm originally from the Netherlands, and the cities are full of pigeons, but they have the status of rodents.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Protoplasm is protoplasm, you can eat just about anything. Pigeon cooked up is called squab but is generally a young bird.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Whitewolf said:


> we got them all over..but aint they nasty with lice and such????
> 
> Dennis


Woodpigeons no, feral pigeons probably



Marnix said:


> Nice shot. Are pigeons good to eat? I'm originally from the Netherlands, and the cities are full of pigeons, but they have the status of rodents.


Wood pigeons are great to eat. Would never eat feral pigeons myself, not when you see them eating cigarette ends.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

i know this is an old topic but you gave wrong information, ciry feral pigeons are bad, feral pigeons that grew in the country are great to eat, they eat the same grain that your beef eats.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Mate you forget we are from two DIFFERENT countries. The ferals from my area come from local towns and cities you dont find them solely eating grain


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whether pigeons are feral or in the city, their diet is basically the same. They feed on grains, fruits, and some plants. They are not meat eaters. In the city, they may scratch around in the garbage, but their diet is still the same. They will of course eat bread, pretzels, and pie crusts, but that is still grain based material ... it is just not generally available to wild pigeons. The only thing to worry about with city pigeons is handling them if they have been dumpster diving. But the meat should be fine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbidae

Of course if someone has been setting out poison bait, for either feral or domestic pigeons, then there is the danger of second hand poisoning, so one should be aware of that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive pulled everything from pastry to bits of chewing gum covered in gravel from ferals crops. They are generally in terrible condition, often with massive tumours and feet covered in crap, aint a chance i will be eating them lol


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Ive pulled everything from pastry to bits of chewing gum covered in gravel from ferals crops. They are generally in terrible condition, often with massive tumours and feet covered in crap, aint a chance i will be eating them lol


Yeah i wouldnt eat that either, but feral pigeons are just as edible as any other pigeon, just as you wouldnt eat a wood pigeon with tumors. If you see that they feed off foraging in the country, then they are probably good to eat. And if you are near a city then dont eat them wihout a quick inspection.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

well shot! hope it's tasty!


----------

